# Lemme See Does Doggos!



## Zoe Da Rat Lover (Oct 22, 2021)

I wanna see your doggys! Don't be shy! (The taller ones name is Rufus and the shorter one is Teddy


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Aw they are so cute💕What breed are they?


----------



## Zoe Da Rat Lover (Oct 22, 2021)

[QUOTE="SonicRat": Well when I got them the people said they were multipoos but I'm pretty sure there not XD Maybe they are though.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

So cute! Here’s Cooper the Doberman. He’s a rescue and estimated age is around 9 years! He’s very silly and the first picture is mid-yawn!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

these are my dogs. The dark brown one is Amos (like in Harry Potter my mom is a fan) and the other one is Lexi


----------



## Zoe Da Rat Lover (Oct 22, 2021)

Adorable 🤗


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

My pride and joy. The tri colored fluff ball is Petey he is a Wire Fox Terrierand then Chloe oh my god she is a drama queen she LOVES attention and she is a Welsh Terrier girl, then Annie we recently had to put down her she was a boxer and lab mix puppy she had a serious heart attack and she was suffering so we decided enough is enough and we laid her to sleep.


----------

